# White Hairs on 4 Month Old Puppy



## LADodgersFan88 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello all, I have German Shepherd puppy since he was 8 weeks old. He seems to change color everyday! However, I recently started noticing white (maybe light tan) hairs under his black hairs (saddle area). I was just wondering if anyone knows if this is normal or if he's lacking some type of vitamin or nutrient or something. 

He has an appointment later today for some shots and I will ask the vet about it, but I wanted to ask this forum since it is dedicated to German Shepherds. 

Any and all advice is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

The color change is normal. He'll probably get more white hair and it will blend in for a subtle salt and pepper look as he gets bigger/older. Here are pics of my dog as a pup and as an adult. Tons of white hair.


----------



## LADodgersFan88 (Aug 23, 2010)

Great, thank you very much Crisp. Never owned a German Shepherd before so I wasn't sure if it was abnormal. By the way, that is one handsome GSD you have there!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

sounds like a bitch stripe (can't see the pictures where I am)

Usually it will go down the back of the neck to the croupe 

Its not abormal, common in showlines in males and females


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

He's adorable! My Layla has those, too.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

totally normal.

does he get HBO on those ears??? I love it when they get the bat ear look!!!! Mine last one looked like a deranged radar system at that age:happyboogie:


----------



## LADodgersFan88 (Aug 23, 2010)

LOL Thank you guys for all the comments. Glad to hear it's normal.


----------



## Sidh239 (Sep 14, 2020)

LADodgersFan88 said:


> LOL Thank you guys for all the comments. Glad to hear it's normal.


Hi, my GSD has also been having such white spots on his neck and back. I was wondering if you could send me some adult images of your dog. I am curious to see how he will turn out in adulthood.


----------

